# Show us yout Set Up !



## Tom (May 10, 2011)

*here is my new sculpture...  

The right is a keggel

The middle pot is 16 gallons

The left pot is 26 gallons

missing is a pump (ordered)*


----------



## Runningwolf (May 10, 2011)

Nice set up Tom.


----------



## Flem (May 10, 2011)

That's nice, Tom. I don't have a clue how it all ties together but it really looks impressive.


----------



## Wade E (May 10, 2011)

Very nice Tom. Mine is all electric so I can brew in my cellar during the winter without having to deal with fumes. I dont have a garage. Heres my 3 tier DIY set up. The top cooler has a 1500w element in it which is 120v and thermally controlled by a digital Ranco unit and the bottom brew keg has a 3500w 240v element in it. Hey Tom, you need to polish that keg! LOL


----------



## Tom (May 10, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Very nice Tom. Mine is all electric so I can brew in my cellar during the winter without having to deal with fumes. I dont have a garage. Heres my 3 tier DIY set up. The top cooler has a 1500w element in it which is 120v and thermally controlled by a digital Ranco unit and the bottom brew keg has a 3500w 240v element in it. Hey Tom, you need to polish that keg! LOL



nah!
I remember what it took for you to polish yours..


B T W whe brewed last Saturday??
I brewed 30 galloons and the club brewed 460+ so far.


----------



## Wade E (May 10, 2011)

Hopefully Ill be breing this weekend, Something got back ordered and I didnt get some of the supplies I needed yet but should be here Thursday. I did brew 3 weeks ago and that will be going into the keg this weekend, it should be similiar to Blue Moon. Magic Hat #9 should be brewing this weekend and maybe A Cream Ale but I probably wont get to because Ill be doing some fishing this weekend.


----------



## Tom (Jun 12, 2011)

*Updated photo*

Now have a March pump and 40 plate chiller

2nd picture is my set up for my mill. This setup I can add 24#'s of grain in the hopper


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 12, 2011)

Tom, I don't understand what all you have going on there but it sure does look interesting. I wouldn't mind seeing the process some time.


----------



## Tom (Jun 12, 2011)

any time U near here stop by. I can either make 10 or 20 gallon batches of BEER.
Just had my wine club meeting and a NEW member here stopped by and joined the club.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 12, 2011)

The bottom pic Dan is a Barley crusher. It is 2 or sometimes 3 mills with either a hand crank or you take that off and run a electric drill to do the work. You use the water bottle to dump all your grains in and then crush it all and it all goes down into the bucket on the bottom. In the top pic you have one vessel for heating water, another vessel to steep your grains in and then the last vessel to boil in and the pump directs water or wort to any vessel you want. That contraption strapped to the unit next to the gas tank is a chiller unit to cool off the beer fast once the boil is done so you can add your yeast of choice to it very fast to avoid infection as beer is much more susceptible to infections due to a much lower acidity. Toms unit uses a pump to get from one vessel to another while mine uses gravity. Toms unit uses gas while mine uses electricity.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 12, 2011)

WOW this makes wine making seem easy. Thanks Wade for the explanation.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 12, 2011)

Well Dan as usual it takes a few of us to complicate the hell out of something so easy!!! You know how that goes!!!!! LOL


----------



## Tom (Jun 12, 2011)

Wade, the Mill is a Schmilding Malt Mill. must be 15 yrs old and non adjustable.

The "pot from Left to Right are 25gallon, 16gallon, and a keggal 15.5 gal.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 12, 2011)

I figured it was that or the Monster Mill. I have the Barly crusher and it works fine for me but Id step up if I were making as much as you. I probably brew a 5 gallon batch every 3 months or so but usually I usually con dense them down into a few brewings in one month and then none for about 5-6 months.


----------

